# Another Note of Appreciation



## newby (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear Cassandra, Doug, Bill, Jim, Warren, Gene, Mike, Ralph, and Dave,

Oh, how you soothe my heart. Thanks for the encouraging messages as we continue on the road of cancer treatment. I'm still so touched by your thoughts and compassionate words that it makes me want to add more that a new drill to my list. Hum, thinking this over because I need a lightweight, decent battery life drill so I can pitch the 2nd Ryobi whose chargers die and battery life isn't much. 

Three months of two types of chemo will begin in two weeks, then radiation for 7 weeks and one of the chemos ongoing for a year. How such a little issue can become a balloon is beyond me. For now, just seeing the flowering trees of the Pacific Northwest in bloom, the wind swaying the hemlock and pine boughs outside, the sight of robins tugging at worms (which Mikie steals right out from under them if he can and tosses them in the gardens), and the fresh smell of wet dirt and green trees is enough for now.

Thanks, again, sweet people! Happy Sring. Always, Ria


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Actually, Ria, I think it is _we_ who are encouraged by your spirit and positive attitude. As the saying goes, it's good to stop and smell the roses, or the wet dirt, as the case may be. Thanks for being the ray of sunshine that you are.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Ralph Barker said:


> Actually, Ria, I think it is _we_ who are encouraged by your spirit and positive attitude. As the saying goes, it's good to stop and smell the roses, or the wet dirt, as the case may be. Thanks for being the ray of sunshine that you are.


Amen!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I too had to stop and smell the roses so to speak with my grandaughters who always want to check everything out, helps me remember when I was young and everything was new.....I will send prayers and May GOD bless You in recovery, remember to stay POSITIVE


----------

